# Climate Control Bulb Replacement



## arch_zj (May 29, 2015)

Hello:

I am new to VWs, but we recently purchased a 2011 Routan. Shortly after taking delivery one of the back-lights in the climate control center has burned out. I am assuming it needs a bulb replacement.

Anyone have insight regarding removal of the console. Alternately, best place to purchase/download a factory service manual that would contain such information.

Finally, my searching for the answer to this question has yielded little in the way of results...does anyone know if one of the commonalities between the T&C and Routan is the climate control (i.e., perhaps more luck seeking the answer from a Chrysler perspective)?

Thanks in advance to anyone that may assist...


----------



## ncpsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure on the LEDs behind the buttons, but the buttons within the dial/temp controls will pop out leaving the plastic ring in place and expose the led. The Chrysler minivan forum may have something for the other LEDs as they were mostly the same for many of the model years.


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

Our 2011 had the same issue. I was told that the bulbs are not replaceable and they have to replace the entire control unit.


----------



## gigem01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Fixed this myself on my 2009*

I just got finished fixing mine. :wave:

There are 3 bulbs that light all the buttons. 2 of the bulbs are a B8.4D base bulb (this lights the left and right sections). The center bulb is a NEOx 3mm base bulb (this lights only the center button). The bulbs that came out are white incandescent with a colored rubber coating. I couldn't find replacements, so I used LED's from superbrightleds.com. The bases were not perfect matches, but they worked with a little adjustment of the connections. Also, the LED's only work one direction while an incandescent can go either way. You may have to remove the LED and turn it 180 degress. Mark the bottom of the LED so you can orient them. Total cost was about $8 including shipping. 

The board is very easy to access. Just pull the trim from the bottom and it will just pop off. Then remove the two wire connectors. Just twist the bulb 90 degrees and it will pop out the back.


B8.4D:

On these, I had to bend the wings of the terminals a little to make the connection tighter.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...d-bulb-smd-instrument-panel-led-car/223/1042/


NEOx 3mm:

On this one, I transferred the red colored rubber coating to dim the light to match. It was a little too bright because the light was not disbursed like the B8.4D bulbs are.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...rument-panel-led/220/989/#/tab/Specifications


----------

